# Leaking steam wand



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a Rocket Cellini coming up to 6 years old, and as the title says - it is leaking from the steam wand (the tip, not at the ball joint).

Is there a serviceable seal/gasket inside the valve assembly? I see BB are selling the complete valve but if there was some way to save a few quid....

This is an intermittent problem - for now.

Any thoughts or shared experiences would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with the Rocket tips but usually there is a small "O" ring between the tip and the wand. Unscrew it and take a look.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You'll need a new pad seal, or you could flip your current one round to face the other way.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I should probably clarify - it is leaking when the valve is closed, so it seems to me that the fault is in the valve mechanism rather than at the tip end. When the valve is open, everything works as expected with no apparent leaks anywhere.


----------

